# Noob to plants



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

whats the easiest plants to grow and what all is involved to grow them well? Im looking to plant my 240 gallon


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i suggest to use 'easy' plants like Anubias,Java and others like Hygrophilla,Ceratophyllum,Egeria.
They can grow huge with minimum requirements.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i like crypts like java fern, java moss, green and red wendtii..... thus far i've found them nearly impossible to kill.


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

if your planting a 240 gallon then your going to need alot of light at least 240w minimum, with an ideal lighting in the range of 350-480w, you should be aiming for 1-2wpg (watts per gallon), anubias crypts javafern/moss all do good with the lower end but if you want anything else you will probably need more to the higer end.
James


----------

